# Christine Gallagher's assumption?



## Simeon (14 Jan 2009)

Assuming that Christine Gallagher didn't disappear upwards on a cloud (as self forecast in November), does anybody have a real life story about her? And how will her stigmata behave in the rarefied air?


----------



## z106 (15 Jan 2009)

WHo is christine gallagher when she's at home?


----------



## Simeon (15 Jan 2009)

At home in Heaven or here on earth? Her earth address is c/o The House of Prayer, Achill, Co. Mayo. qwertyuiop! I can't believe that she hasn't crossed your radar before. Are you OK?


----------



## Simeon (15 Jan 2009)

You're a sceptic, you are. She is merely doing as the Vatican does ....... for redistribution, building places of prayer etc. I'm off to the cot now ...... after saying a few Glory Bees


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jan 2009)

I know a neighbour who gave a lot of money believing in her tripe

She didn't believe her after the Sunday Worlds story came out!


----------



## Simeon (15 Jan 2009)

I know two sisters who believe passionately in her. On is an ex nun, has had a breakdown and (at the best of times) would not be considered all there. But she has managed to persuade her only sister to part with a lot of dosh. So much in fact that they now live on their pensions. OK, neither drink, smoke, drive or are fashionistas but I gather from a neighbour that any money left over at the end of the month is hotfooted down to the West. I recently saw where Gallagher had returned some monies to disillusioned ex members and that the Gardai, CAB and Revenue are taking a belated interest in the worldly  side of her business. I guess the reason that the RC heirarchy are not falling over themselves to call her a charlatan may be in case of comparison!


----------



## brodiebabe (18 Jan 2009)

Who is this Christine Gallagher person and what are the stories that came out about her?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Jan 2009)

http://www.christinagallagher.org/

[broken link removed]

The Sunday World revealed how she's now living in a Mansion instead of a little house on Achill, drives a big car... has had donations from so many people, mostly elderly - some of whom have now gone after her to get their money back.

I have visions too after a few too many, but I doubt people would pay me to tell them about them..


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2009)

Fools and their money...

If anyone knows someone who gave her money tell them I have some snake oil that will have the same effect...


----------



## Simeon (19 Jan 2009)

Four or five years ago I read a book by Anthony Storr, called Feet Of Clay - the study of Gurus. Interesting to see how (seemingly?) rational people can get caught up in all this airy-fairy stuff. As a psychiatrist he would have first hand knowledge of the ramblings of schizophrenia sufferers, power/control freaks and general fruit-cakes. I would imagine that Gallagher will at this moment be trawling the net to find a country that doesn't have an extradition treaty with Ireland ....... to assume to!


----------



## Simeon (19 Jan 2009)

Purple said:


> Fools and their money...
> 
> If anyone knows someone who gave her money tell them I have some snake oil that will have the same effect...


And pray tell us Purple ....... how much does this magic potion cost. Will I have to take it for the rest of my life? Do I get sucked into a more sinister vortex of mumbo-jumbo, depersonalisation and lightheadedness? If so, you really are the Messiah!


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> And pray tell us Purple ....... how much does this magic potion cost. Will I have to take it for the rest of my life? Do I get sucked into a more sinister vortex of mumbo-jumbo, depersonalisation and lightheadedness? If so, you really are the Messiah!


No, the vortex is about as depressing and based on about as much mumbo-jumbo. The good thing is that my concoction is mildly poisonous so you will be more light-headed. 
You will have to take a personality test, pay for courses and basically fork over tens of thousands of Euro for lifestyle junk that you could pick up for  €20 in Easons.


----------



## Simeon (19 Jan 2009)

TAXI!! 62/63 Middle Abbey St. please. Stop at ATM en route.  Bloody machines .......always out of order. OK driver, can you drop me at Easons instead.


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> TAXI!! 62/63 Middle Abbey St. please. Stop at ATM en route.  Bloody machines .......always out of order. OK driver, can you drop me at Easons instead.


 Lol  how did you know I was talking about them?
BTW, if the Taxi doesn't arrive just call them and they'll send a space ship.


----------



## Simeon (19 Jan 2009)

How did I know? The FORCE! After reading the Tony Quinn saga in yesterday's Sunday World, I think a bit of his palaver transferred through my fingertips. As for the space ship? You don't seriously think I believe that


----------



## Purple (20 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> As for the space ship? You don't seriously think I believe that


 No, but give them enough money and you will


----------



## Simeon (20 Jan 2009)

Will it be anything like the serenity aboard here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OacAgQO9vvo
 If so, I'm going to flog my stake in AIB and leg it. Goodbye cruel world!


----------

